# Xiamen Rizheng Industries



## EastmansWoodturning (Jul 16, 2015)

Has anyone ever done business with them? Shipping is high but prices are low and appears to be Penn State items


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 16, 2015)

Never have but just looked at their site and signed up so I could look. Typically I just buy from the guys that resell and let them take the risk of it showing up or not (i.e. making it through customs etc.)


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jul 16, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Never have but just looked at their site and signed up so I could look. Typically I just buy from the guys that resell and let them take the risk of it showing up or not (i.e. making it through customs etc.)


I agree but my thoughts are if a person uses a credit card then you have them fighting for you also, like discover card has a good no worry policy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jul 16, 2015)

If I order 50 bolt action pen kits just as an example, even with shipping it figures to $5.68 a piece

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 16, 2015)

I have ordered from the 3 or 4 times. I usually do one bigger order a year and another smaller one later if need be. Shipping is definate high and you have to play the game because it is pro rated based on your dollar amount ordered. Sometimes if you add one kit it will add another $5-6 to your shipping.

I have thought about maybe doing a group buy a couple of times but never carried it out. 

I have never really had any issues with the stuff I have gotten from them.

I always pay wit PayPal or my bank debit card do I have some sort of "insurance".


----------



## Tclem (Jul 16, 2015)

Are the bolt actions knock offs


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> I have thought about maybe doing a group buy a couple of times but never carried it out.



I'd be up for that....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 16, 2015)

Aren't they made in China vs PSI bolt actions (made in Taiwan)?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 16, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> Aren't they made in China vs PSI bolt actions (made in Taiwan)?


Ha I don't know the difference. Lol


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jul 16, 2015)

I see the one kit says Artisan which would be Craft USA . I would also possibly be up for a group buy


----------



## Tclem (Jul 16, 2015)

If those bolt actions are good I would be in for a buy


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 16, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> I have ordered from the 3 or 4 times. I usually do one bigger order a year and another smaller one later if need be. Shipping is definate high and you have to play the game because it is pro rated based on your dollar amount ordered. Sometimes if you add one kit it will add another $5-6 to your shipping.
> 
> I have thought about maybe doing a group buy a couple of times but never carried it out.
> 
> ...


If the quality on them is good I would also be up for a group buy. Is the quality equal to that of the psi made kits from your experience?


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 16, 2015)

I would highly suggest not to buy bolt actions from them for the same reason timberbits won't sell them to anyone in the USA. Knock off are knock offs and it is infringing on a patent held by PSI and PSI could pursue legal action against you if they are imported into the USA from you. I don't like PSI but I don't believe in stealing either, whether I like them or not. I have also bought a couple of knock offs myself and the quality is in my opinion substandard, before I realized what I was doing. The knock offs I had the tube was shorter which resulted in the refill sticking out to far, the bolt could not be reversed and gun metal was not the normal gun metal I was used to with PSI (darker in color). Do what you will that is just my 3 cents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 16, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> I see the one kit says Artisan which would be Craft USA . I would also possibly be up for a group buy


Craft supplies is a reseller of PSI bolt action so it is still a PSI kit at CSUSA


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 16, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> I agree but my thoughts are if a person uses a credit card then you have them fighting for you also, like discover card has a good no worry policy


I would look further into that with your credit card company. I'm thinking you would run into more problems with customs than Rhizeng. After it leaves their warehouse it is no longer their responsibility

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 16, 2015)

I just saw an article on iap about the differences. I knew timberbits couldn't sell in USA. Didn't realize it was different. Maybe that's why I see bolt actions on eBay for $15-$20.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 16, 2015)

Guys I don't want to be the Debbie Downer, just protect yourself is all I ask. I have a couple knock offs still bc Ill send to some one if they want to try them for free

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 16, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I just saw an article on iap about the differences. I knew timberbits couldn't sell in USA. Didn't realize it was different. Maybe that's why I see bolt actions on eBay for $15-$20.


Do you have a link to the thread?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 16, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Do you have a link to the thread?


I googled it. I can probably find it again. Google their name and reviews. It was from 2013. It shows pictures of them. The clips are a little different and the bolt is also from what I read


----------



## Tclem (Jul 16, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Guys I don't want to be the Debbie Downer, just protect yourself is all I ask. I have a couple knock offs still bc Ill send to some one if they want to try them for free


Free free free me me me. Nah just kidding. If they are any trouble I wouldn't sell them anyway and I usually buy in bulk to save a buck or two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2015)

I do not think PSI would have an actionable complaint against the buyer/s - they would have to go after the chinese manufactuers (and good luck with that) but I do agree with Mike that it is not ethical to knowingly do so.

If a group buy is put together for products known to be in violation of patents all I ask is that it be done off the forum. Not trying to run anyone off at all just do those types of buys via PM or emails etc.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I do not think PSI would have an actionable complaint against the buyer/s - they would have to go after the chinese manufactuers (and good luck with that) but I do agree with Mike that it is not ethical to knowingly do so.
> 
> If a group buy is put together for products known to be in violation of patents all I ask is that it be done off the forum. Not trying to run anyone off at all just do those types of buys via PM or emails etc.


@Kevin means to say is he has a patten on FBE and nobody else can sell it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jul 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I do not think PSI would have an actionable complaint against the buyer/s - they would have to go after the chinese manufactuers (and good luck with that) but I do agree with Mike that it is not ethical to knowingly do so.
> 
> If a group buy is put together for products known to be in violation of patents all I ask is that it be done off the forum. Not trying to run anyone off at all just do those types of buys via PM or emails etc.


Kevin didn't you try to make an illegal purchase on some wood not to long ago

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jul 16, 2015)

And the room goes silent!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2015)

EastmansWoodturning said:


> Kevin didn't you try to make an illegal purchase on some wood not to long ago



Yes that is why I moved to Brazil.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

